# Suggestions for Laptop @40k



## ashs1 (Jul 15, 2014)

hi guys.. I need your Valuable help/suggestions yet again. 

I am planning to Sell off my Aging Desktop & will be replacing it with a Laptop ( space constraints & portability reasons ).
My Budget is Under 40k ( maybe additional 1k or 2k ONLY if the laptop is worth it ). My Primary Requirement will be  : 

1. Gaming : Somewhat moderate. I do, however hope, to play newer games at atleast medium or low settings.  ( primary priority )
2. Multimedia : Will be watching a lot of movies. So, would like the display to be good. ( secondary priority )
3. Browsing(5-10 tabs )/Torrent : Will be downloading a lot, so if low power consumption is present, its appreciated. ( lowest on priority list. If not present, no big deal  )

I know i shouldn't be aiming for gaming laptops when my budget is 40k & that i would get better specs if i was going for desktops, but as earlier stated, due to space constraints & portability reasons, i have to go for laptops.

I know Squat about laptops/processor versions/GPU models, so please bear my noobish behaviour.

Here is the Required Questionnaire :

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
*Under 40k ( ( maybe additional 1k or 2k ONLY if the laptop is worth it )*


2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
*Anything from 14 to 16 inches is fine.*


3) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
*Gaming/Multimedia/Browsing ( as earlier stated ). I wish to play NFS Rivals, GTA IV( yep, the older one ) & if possible, the upcoming GTA V.
*

-

5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?
*After reading some of the threads here, it seems that the newer 4th gen intel processors sacrifice performance for the sake of lower power consumption. :/
I  tried to search for a 3rd gen i5, but most of the models on flipkart were of 4th gen i3. 
0 knowledge on GPU, though i would like to know whether the ATI Sun Pro 8570 ( 2GB DDR3 ) is a decent GPU for above games ??
500 GB of HDD is sufficient, though i wouldn't say no to higher capacities. 
4GB & above RAM is preferred.*

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?

*
a. Like: Lenevo, HP, Dell
b. Dislike: Sony, Toshiba
c. Nuetral : Samsung, Acer, Asus
*

6) Anything else you would like to say?
Screen resolution ( 768p (HD) / 900p / 1080p (Full HD) ) - *I think the standard screen resolution will be 1366* 768 & i am okay with it as i realize getting FULL-HD in this range will be next to impossible. *
Battery back up ( normal (3-4hrs) / extended (5-7hrs) ) - *Not of Much importance as Most of the times, it will be connected to charger most of the times, but normal ( 3-4 hrs ) is expected.*

Purchase place ( Online (eg - flipkart, infibeam) / Local / Abroad (do mention the country) ) - *Local ( India )*

The local shop suggested me this one :
1. Lenovo Ideapad G50 (59-413719)  -  ( Lenovo Ideapad G50 (59-413719) Laptop (4th Gen Intel Core i3- 8GB RAM- 1TB HDD- 15.6 Inches- Windows 8.1- 2GB Graphics) (Black) - Buy Laptops Online @ Best Price on Snapdeal.com )
2. Lenovo Essential G510 (59-382843)- ( Lenovo Essential G510 (59-382843) Laptop (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ DOS/ 2GB Graph) Rs.41700 Price in India - Buy Lenovo Essential G510 (59-382843) Laptop (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ DOS/ 2GB Graph) Black Online - Lenovo: Flipkart.com )
3. HP 15-d103tx Notebook - ( HP 15-d103tx Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) Rs.39999 Price in India - Buy HP 15-d103tx Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) Imprint SParkling Black Online - HP: Flipkart.com )
4. HP 15-r014TU Notebook  - ( HP 15-r014TU Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS) (G8D94PA) Rs.37990 Price in India - Buy HP 15-r014TU Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS) (G8D94PA) SParkling Black Online - HP: Flipkart.com )

I am planning to purchase this laptop by the end of July.

Shortlisted : 
1. Lenovo Essential G510 (59-382843) - ( from guide )Lenovo Essential G510 (59-382843) Laptop (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ DOS/ 2GB Graph) Rs.41700 Price in India - Buy Lenovo Essential G510 (59-382843) Laptop (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ DOS/ 2GB Graph) Black Online - Lenovo: Flipkart.com

2. will update as the opinions come by...
Please help me decide a good laptop.

Regards
Ash.


----------



## $hadow (Jul 15, 2014)

How about z510?


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 15, 2014)

Z510 is just above my range. its specs seem nice ( 4th gen i5, NVIDIA N14P-GV2 ( 1GB DDR3 )).. Amazon seems to be selling it at 44k - Amazon.in: Buy Lenovo Ideapad Z510 59-405848 15.6-inch Notebook (Black) with Laptop Bag Online at Low Prices in India | Lenovo Reviews & Ratings... ( a doubt : the initial product specs at amazon says [2GB RAM NIVIDIA GRAPHIC CARD], but the detailed spec sheet below says 1 GB..which is right ??

I shall try to extend my budget, but the chances of that happening is a bit low..

I forgot to mention another 2 Laptops that was recommended by shopkeeper : 

1. Lenovo S510p (59-383326) Laptop ( Lenovo S510p (59-383326) Laptop (4th Gen Intel Core i5 4200U- 500GB HDD- 4GB RAM- 15.6 Inches- DOS- 2 GB Graphics) (Black) - Buy Laptops Online @ Best Price on Snapdeal.com )

2. HP Pavilion 15-n201ax Laptop ( HP Pavilion 15-n201ax Laptop (APU Quad Core A10/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) Rs.43990 Price in India - Buy HP Pavilion 15-n201ax Laptop (APU Quad Core A10/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) Imprint Mineral Black Colour With Horizontal Brush Pattern Onlin )

How is this one ??


----------



## sksundram (Jul 15, 2014)

check out this thread and consider my recommendation. 
  *www.digit.in/forum/laptops-netbooks/185355-decent-gaming-laptop-rs-35k.html


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 18, 2014)

looks like i might be able to stretch out my budget to 50k.. raying:
if thats the case, i think Z510 is the best bet ??


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 24, 2014)

increased my budget to 50k ( thanks to brother  )..
After enquiring from a couple of shops, i got a great offer from a shop : 50k for Z510( i5, 6GB RAM, 2GB NVIDIA N14P-GV2 ) & they even agreed to buy my old PC for about 9K which reduces the purchase price to around 41k.
Also offered a lot of freebies with the laptop.
The only Problem was they offered no EMI options for it. Full Cash payment at one stroke.

Also, happened to glance at the y510p( price : 57k  ). One of the most pleasant looking laptops from lenovo.


----------



## seamon (Jul 24, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> increased my budget to 50k ( thanks to brother  )..
> After enquiring from a couple of shops, i got a great offer from a shop : 50k for Z510( i5, 6GB RAM, 2GB NVIDIA N14P-GV2 ) & they even agreed to buy my old PC for about 9K which reduces the purchase price to around 41k.
> Also offered a lot of freebies with the laptop.
> The only Problem was they offered no EMI options for it. Full Cash payment at one stroke.
> ...



Go for Y510 if you can. It is much much superior.


----------



## ashusood331 (Jul 24, 2014)

Hello Ashs1...You should go for this laptop Lenovo S510p (59-383326) Laptop (4th Gen Intel Core i5 4200U- 500GB HDD- 4GB RAM- 15.6 Inches- DOS- 2 GB Graphics) (Black) - Buy Laptops Online @ Best Price on Snapdeal.com or you have another option is HP 15-r007tx Notebook (4th Gen Intel Core i5- 4GB RAM- 1 TB HDD- 15.6 Inches Screen- DOS- 2GB Graphics) (Sparkling Black) (G8D31PA) - Buy Laptops Online @ Best Price on Snapdeal.com . Both are gaming laptops and most importantly this is in your budget.


----------



## seamon (Jul 24, 2014)

ashusood331 said:


> Hello Ashs1...You should go for this laptop Lenovo S510p (59-383326) Laptop (4th Gen Intel Core i5 4200U- 500GB HDD- 4GB RAM- 15.6 Inches- DOS- 2 GB Graphics) (Black) - Buy Laptops Online @ Best Price on Snapdeal.com or you have another option is HP 15-r007tx Notebook (4th Gen Intel Core i5- 4GB RAM- 1 TB HDD- 15.6 Inches Screen- DOS- 2GB Graphics) (Sparkling Black) (G8D31PA) - Buy Laptops Online @ Best Price on Snapdeal.com . Both are gaming laptops and most importantly this is in your budget.



Both are underpowered laptops so no. Just no.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 24, 2014)

ashusood331 said:


> Hello Ashs1...You should go for this laptop Lenovo S510p (59-383326) Laptop (4th Gen Intel Core i5 4200U- 500GB HDD- 4GB RAM- 15.6 Inches- DOS- 2 GB Graphics) (Black) - Buy Laptops Online @ Best Price on Snapdeal.com or you have another option is HP 15-r007tx Notebook (4th Gen Intel Core i5- 4GB RAM- 1 TB HDD- 15.6 Inches Screen- DOS- 2GB Graphics) (Sparkling Black) (G8D31PA) - Buy Laptops Online @ Best Price on Snapdeal.com . Both are gaming laptops and most importantly this is in your budget.



if you are considering Facebook games, then probably yes. As for actual gaming, they can't even get playable framerates in Crysis 3 at med settings.


----------



## udaylunawat (Jul 24, 2014)

Hey what are the specs of your old pc for which you are getting 9000


----------



## udaylunawat (Jul 24, 2014)

And where are you getting a z510 for 50k


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 25, 2014)

One of the local shops  quoted me z510 at 50k..
Old pc specs : 
Core 2duo
2gb ram
320gb hdd 
Dell 19inch tft


----------



## udaylunawat (Jul 25, 2014)

Any problems with z510 ??  Like viewing angles ??


----------



## kkn13 (Jul 26, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> if you are considering Facebook games, then probably yes. As for actual gaming, they can't even get playable framerates in Crysis 3 at med settings.



what bs,my friend has a similiar lappie and he gets 32fps on medium
dont post unless you have actually seen it instead of assuming

- - - Updated - - -



udaylunawat said:


> Any problems with z510 ??  Like viewing angles ??



no,if its the glossy screen 720p one then a bit 
if its the matte finish FHD then no issues at all
however a matte screen guard for the glossy 720p screen also helps viewing angles


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 26, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> what bs,my friend has a similiar lappie and he gets 32fps on medium
> dont post unless you have actually seen it instead of assuming



According to notebookcheck, 720m on the s510p will get 22.2 FPS and 820m on r-007tx will get 25.1 both on LOW settings, 1024*768 resolution. So, how are the framerates supposed to go beyond 25 on med settings, 1366*768 resolution added that Crysis 3 is CPU intensive and those ULVs will hamper it further?


----------



## kkn13 (Jul 26, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> According to notebookcheck, 720m on the s510p will get 22.2 FPS and 820m on r-007tx will get 25.1 both on LOW settings, 1024*768 resolution. So, how are the framerates supposed to go beyond 25 on med settings, 1366*768 resolution added that Crysis 3 is CPU intensive and those ULVs will hamper it further?



dont follow and believe anything off the internet,believe what you see
ive seen the 720m run the game at medium with 32fps


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 26, 2014)

^ the results are consistent for Crysis 2 on gt525m (dad's laptop). why would a reputed site post fake results?


----------



## seamon (Jul 26, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^ the results are consistent for Crysis 2 on gt525m (dad's laptop). why would a reputed site post fake results?



You see Kepler and Maxwell are dependent on the driver a lot. The difference is more than 7-8 FPS. eg. BF4. I used to get 30 FPS in BF4 on ultra but now after the wonder driver I get 37-38 FPS.

The point is that notebookchecknet people conduct the tests on old drivers and it is too tedious to update when new drivers are released as Nvidia upates its drivers frequently.

- - - Updated - - -

As far as CPU is concerned, Crysis 3 loves threads running at 2.6Ghz. As many as possible.


----------



## kkn13 (Jul 26, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^ the results are consistent for Crysis 2 on gt525m (dad's laptop). why would a reputed site post fake results?



you see the driver etc also matters,also gt525m is an older gpu which is inferior to 720m
ill prove this your way-
benchmarks off another site
GeForce GT 720M vs 525M


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 26, 2014)

^  times over 9000!

i already know that 720m>>>525m. =_=


----------



## seamon (Jul 26, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> you see the driver etc also matters,also gt525m is an older gpu which is inferior to 720m
> ill prove this your way-
> benchmarks off another site
> GeForce GT 720M vs 525M



That site says GT 720m is Kepler.


----------



## kkn13 (Jul 26, 2014)

seamon said:


> That site says GT 720m is Kepler.



yep just saw that  

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> ^  times over 9000!
> 
> i already know that 720m>>>525m. =_=



and you still want to believe that the 720m cant handle 32fps on medium just because your inferior laptop cant handle games


----------



## seamon (Jul 26, 2014)

Also that site says both cards have 7000+ 3D Mark 11 scores. A serious  there. Why buy GTX 780m when you can get that scores with these low end cards.


----------



## kkn13 (Jul 26, 2014)

seamon said:


> Also that site says both cards have 7000+ 3D Mark 11 scores. A serious  there. Why buy GTX 780m when you can get that scores with these low end cards.



exactly why i never follow benchmarks off the internet blindly like saiyangoku


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 26, 2014)

[MENTION=173432]ashs1[/MENTION], did you get the z510?


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 26, 2014)

Nope.. I've just got a buyer for my old pc. Once it is sold ( within 2 days probably), I'll go for purchasing the laptop.
Expecting to get it within next week.


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 26, 2014)

Btw.. Almost convinced my parents to agree for y510p. ( future proof, blah.. Blah., better in the longer run)... Hopefully, the shopkeeper doesn't ruin it by saying something stupid.. :-S


----------



## seamon (Jul 26, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> Btw.. Almost convinced my parents to agree for y510p. ( future proof, blah.. Blah., better in the longer run)... Hopefully, the shopkeeper doesn't ruin it by saying something stupid.. :-S



Go for it! You can upgrade CPU and GPU later.

Run ahead when your parents are parking the car and tell the shopkeeper to SHATP!


----------



## kkn13 (Jul 27, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> Btw.. Almost convinced my parents to agree for y510p. ( future proof, blah.. Blah., better in the longer run)... Hopefully, the shopkeeper doesn't ruin it by saying something stupid.. :-S



good luck!! im sure youll love the y510p,its build quality etc is very sturdy like extra sturdy compared to my inspiron turbo


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 27, 2014)

seamon said:


> Go for it! You can upgrade CPU and GPU later.
> 
> Run ahead when your parents are parking the car and tell the shopkeeper to SHATP!





kkn13 said:


> good luck!! im sure youll love the y510p,its build quality etc is very sturdy like extra sturdy compared to my inspiron turbo


:fingerscrossed:

I went to lenovo showroom to find out more about finance options.. And he created a bit more confusion.. 
One final question : 
He showed me another laptop z50( same as this : Lenovo Z50-70 (59-427812) Notebook (4th Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 4GB Graph) Rs.59490 Price in India - Buy Lenovo Z50-70 (59-427812) Notebook (4th Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 4GB Graph) SIlver Online - Lenovo: Flipkart.com)  and told me it was superior to y510p as it had i7 ( I think i7U is same as i5M, right??).. Also, it has 4 GB
Graphic
Processor N15S-GT ( no idea which is good ) 
:S
The z50 cost is just 1000bucks more than y510p.. Should I go for it or should I stick to y510p ( i5)??

Sorry for yet another question..


----------



## seamon (Jul 27, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> :fingerscrossed:
> 
> I went to lenovo showroom to find out more about finance options.. And he created a bit more confusion..
> One final question :
> ...



Tell him to fok off.
Y510p is tons better than Z50.
1.Better Screen(Y510p has FHD)
2.Better GPU.(Y510p's GT 755m is at least 15% better than Z50's GT 840m).
3.Better CPU.(core i5 M is 5% better than core i7 U)

- - - Updated - - -

Also better battery and speakers.


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 27, 2014)

Hehehe .. I shall do so.. Thanks [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION].. Y510p it is finally!!  might get on Tuesday or Wednesday.. Will post pics.  :thumbsup:


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 27, 2014)

congos


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 29, 2014)

Got the lenovo y510p yesterday !! :w00t: :w00t:
Thanks for all the help guys !! I'll post the laptop pics in some time !!


----------

